# LAMBERT-HEALD horizontal with RUSNOK MILL head.



## Ripdog38 (Feb 20, 2019)

Very nice small milling machine RUSNOK Runs on 110
					

LAMBERT-HEALD/RUSNOK MILL, Made in Missouri, this milling machine is about half the weight of a Bridgeport probably somewhere around 1200 pound machine has both horizontal and vertical SPINDLES,...



					sandiego.craigslist.org
				




Any input? Going to look at it this weekend. looks to be worth it with VFD.


----------



## Robo_Pi (Feb 20, 2019)

Looks like a nice machine.   I too would like to get a combo vertical/horizontal mill.

Not that it would matter, but my first question would be whether the motor itself is a 110v motor and the VFD is just a single phase speed controller.  Or whether the motor is 3 phase and the VFD is a full single to 3-phase converter.

Like I say, for me this wouldn't matter either way.   I'd buy it anyway.  But it is a question worth asking.

Actually, for me, it might be better if the motor actually does run on 110v.  Then if the VFD ever goes bad you can still run it on 110v and just go back to changing belt pulleys when you need to change speed.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 21, 2019)

Looks like a great machine. Clean as a whistle and the table is beautiful.
I have an Industrolite Hor/Vert mill made in Oregon. It's about the same size.
Go for it.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 21, 2019)

I've been watching it for a while. My concern has to do with the homemade mount the head is mounted on. There is no provision for nod and who knows who did the mount and whether it was done accurately. 

The problem with CL is things look nicer than they are. It's also obviously been spruced up and that's a red flag with me. I've seen too many times where the paint was to cover up something. 

And IMHO it's way too much $$ as there are several BP's for that much, or less. That's just my opinion. If it's all ok and not hiding something it could be potentially a nice machine but once again because it's a hobby mill the price is inflated. Did you see there is another similar machine on CL based on a Benchmaster with a similar head and once again about the same price?


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice little unit.  Conversions like that tend to have limited Z travel, can be an issue for drilling.  I use collets a lot on my Diamond/Rotex
Mark


----------



## Ripdog38 (Feb 21, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> I've been watching it for a while. My concern has to do with the homemade mount the head is mounted on. There is no provision for nod and who knows who did the mount and whether it was done accurately.
> 
> The problem with CL is things look nicer than they are. It's also obviously been spruced up and that's a red flag with me. I've seen too many times where the paint was to cover up something.
> 
> And IMHO it's way too much $$ as there are several BP's for that much, or less. That's just my opinion. If it's all ok and not hiding something it could be potentially a nice machine but once again because it's a hobby mill the price is inflated. Did you see there is another similar machine on CL based on a Benchmaster with a similar head and once again about the same price?




I was thinking the same about cover up and mount. Ill be that way on Sunday and will check it out. I would love getting a BP but would need some serious garage organization.

The good thing is I have access to an Enco 9x42 at work so I am in no rush.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 21, 2019)

Ripdog38 said:


> I was thinking the same about cover up and mount. Ill be that way on Sunday and will check it out. I would love getting a BP but would need some serious garage organization.



I didn't want to cast dispersion's but I learned the hard way about clean & shiny. Add the new stuff fever and it's a recipe for buyers remorse. I know it's sacrilege but I don't want a BP because of the size and the horrendous logistics. Most folks it's just part of the deal but I've not done anything my old beat up RF30 can't handle and after all this time I know my envelope. There was a BP clone not 10mi away that looked really nice for $500 and I couldn't justify it. I know, sacrilege. This machine your looking at really appeals but for the price. And you gotta know as "revered" as Rustok is you don't see parts come up for them hardly ever. I worry about that too. Helps keep a lid on my inner hoarder. Good luck with the traffic and the mill.


----------



## Ripdog38 (Feb 24, 2019)

So looking at the Mill today, it was very nice. Ways we’re in great shape, cut fast and clean. VFD was awesome and based on the cut, sturdy and accurate. I loved it but for 2k, I feel the size and price is to close to a J head.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 24, 2019)

So no flex in the price?


----------



## Ripdog38 (Feb 25, 2019)

He may but I didn’t ask. Didn’t feel it was what I wanted.

The Rusnok head is not the model 70. He said was the heavier one. The Tag said model ST. Was a 3 phase motor for the head but the VFD converted the 110. My big concern, I did not take a dial indicator. The head is bolted to a pipe with a flangethat is welded together. I’m not sure about how precise it would be it you tilted the head or just for true vertical. For a hobby this would be an awesome machine. the weld did look real good but didn’t appear the flange was put on a lathe and tried before welded up.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 25, 2019)

The killer upon deeper look is the collets. It looks like B&S #9. Don't know how hard they are to find but I'm deeply invested in R8 and resent having to buy another different set. Rusnok is a pretty deep rabbit hole too and I guess after you dive it makes sense. It was easy to find the sales literature and find the ST is a long discontinued model. 

I love the idea of combo horizontal/verticle but kinda learned my lesson with discontinued equipment and would be doubly wary of something as rare as Rusnok even if they are revered. I agree too about the head mount. Even though it would be a challenge to fab it should have had an adjustable nod that placed the axis above the mount so you could gain some Z clearance. Seemed kinda limited that way.

Thanks for posting your impressions.


----------

